# First Look AMC Pacer and Gremlin



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Here is a look at the first Gremlin body out of the mold and the Pacer I am working on. Both are LWB TJET. I am tinking about seeing if a swb version oof each can be made too. The Pacer is the first slosh cast it needs body posts added and the inside mold made.










Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Pacer looks like it will kick the Gremlin's butt in a race.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I really like that gremlin body. it would be nice if you made it for AFX 

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

"Wayne's World ...Wayne's World ...party time ...excellent ... Wayne's World ...Wayne's World"

Ughhh. A reminder of a sad sad time in US automotive history that should stay long forgotten. What's next, revival of the Lean Burn Cordoba and the K cars? The nightmares of the darkest days that muscle car enthuisiasts ever had to endure are returning. Roger (or is your REAL name Garth???), you will be getting a bill from my therapist. He accepts PayPal.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, I like Cordobas and "fine Corinthian leather"...



--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Now where can In get a Cordoba diecast  I think I found a car that if I made an XT out of it Afxtoo wouldn't buy LOL

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They look pretty good Roger. However, the Pacer looks a little small if they're both HO.

That Gremlin would be a great AFX car :devil: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Roger, you mentioned in another post that shrinking the Gremlin to SWB is a problem because the rear of the body is too short... the chassis would have to be modified. Any chance of cutting the back of the body to fit over the chassis? Maybe removing the center of the rear bumper and a little of the body above it? For an example of what I'm talking about, look at the back of an original Tjet Cheetah. I know it's not the perfect solution from an aesthetics/modeling standpoint, but I think it'd be worth it to have this done as a SWB... part of what some people like about the Gremlin is that it's such a teeny little bugger. I think it's a tradeoff that people would be willing to make.

btw, I LOVE these things either way...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Actually Roger, I've been waiting for you to recast the TooMuch and TurboTurnOn in TJet scale. 

My mom bought a Gremlin when they first came out. We lived on top of a hill and the stinky little bugger could barely make it up the hill with the six and an auto. It was a dog and was sent back to the pound within a few days. On the other hand, I knew a guy with a Gremlin with a hot 390 and snorkel scoop that could take off like it was shot out of a rail gun.

The Pacer was obviously designed by an engineer with no artistic or aestetic calling. It was an extremely "logical" car with asymetrical doors and all kinds of geeky nerd features. It even handled pretty darn good. A daring adventure in trans-pod design many generations ahead of its time. Someday, somewhere there will evolve a lifeform that supplants humans. They will fully appreciate the Pacer.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

You know I'm an AMC freak and I won't even defend the pacer. I do own a 72 Gremlin and it has it's own charm for me (the 360 and 4:10 posi dosen't hurt). I'd like one of each Roger, if possible. How much?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Pretty darn freaky Roger...
I like em!
You have done it again...
Scott


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

those are saweeeeet,i cant dog either car,being how the randall gremlin xr would clean Almost anything from 70 up,heres a little known factoid,you could get a pacer with an optional 304v-8 or as a dealer installed option a 360 was available,imagine a camero getting spanked by a pacer.I had 3 gremlins ,2 6cl and 1 v-8,the 6cyls would smack around the monzas with v-8s and alot of 350 novas saw the 6 poppers taillights,you did great work on both! please post a price on them as i see an orange gremlin x with black stripes in my futre,,again. now we need gremlin x decals


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

I got to get one of those It was the first car I gotoff a car lot.
It met a with a bad ending I hit two VWs and plowed in to a F150.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Did you know that the passenger door on the fishbowl was longer than the drivers side?  

Both ugly-ass cars but somehow the Gremlin ended up being cool. Especially the Gremlin "X"! :freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

So Roger, when's the Yugo prototype coming?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Gremlins...*



2.8powerranger said:


> *snip*I had 3 gremlins ,2 6cl and 1 v-8,the 6cyls would smack around the monzas with v-8s and alot of 350 novas saw the 6 poppers taillights,you did great work on both! *snip*


My Mother used to have a 1976 Gremlin in blue with a gold hockey stick stripe.
258, 2 barrel carb, auto trans.
no P/S, no A/C.
I didn't even have to power brake that car to make it spin a tire.
Just tromp it and away she would spin.
I can't imagine what a V8 Gremlin would do...
I guess I should have told Mom "The only way to put P/S on the car is to put in a new engine (V8) also."
Mom would have never been THAT gullible...
Scott


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> So Roger, when's the Yugo prototype coming?


 Yo know some where on the net I saw a photo of a Yugo towing a Yugo race car 

Roger Corrie


----------



## stevette66 (Jul 8, 2005)

So Roger you do this by shrinking the original masters? So as I understand it you are starting with cars that are larger than Ho. How much larger are they?
Steve


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Normal diecast 1/64th however I have shrunk 1/43rd too but it has to be a body that the only way I can get it is to go wiyh the mich larger size.

Roger Corrie


----------

